# Additional info regarding the CycloDS iEvolution



## Costello (Dec 20, 2010)

We have received a few new elements of information from resellers and hackers who have participated in the CycloDS iEvolution project. The recent announcement of a DSi mode flashcart created a certain hype, it's the least you could say, but we would like to clarify certain points and provide additional information. 

First, for those who have already preordered the card, we have received word from a couple of resellers that the card will not ship until the second week of January. It was initially going to be shipped out mid-December but there were delays in production apparently so you will all have to be patient.

There are three new features that this card was supposedly going to offer. *DSi mode homebrew* was the one most openly advertised by the Cyclops Team and they will deliver when it comes to that, except for one little disappointment- the SD card slot cannot be accessed by homebrew. Unfortunately running homebrew on the DSi will only offer a few extra advantages such as the use of the camera(s) and increased power and RAM, no storing or reading from the SD card (we could have imagined interesting ways to make use of it though: a video player that reads video files from the SD card...).

The second of those 3 features was announced officially as "coming later": *DSi-enhanced rom support*. It's those games that already work on the DS but when played on a DSi those should offer additional features and enhancements. But as it turns out: nobody has got anywhere near being able to run those games in DSi mode on the CycloDS iEvolution. Let's hope some people figure it out in the future!

And finally, the last of the 3 features we were expecting: *DSiware ROM support*. Well don't hold your breath because that will probably never come. Not only DSiware roms have yet to be decrypted (which is a necessary step towards possibly executing those ROMs in the first place), but those games also need to be written and run from the NAND onboard memory of the DSi, which hasn't been unlocked. Our source suggests that there might be a possibility to run DSiware from the SD slot in the future... but it would only be games that you legally downloaded from DSiware.

Note that the Cyclops Team recently issued an update on their website stating that "only USA and European" DSi consoles will be supported, until "our development team has completed the necessary stress testing". Too bad for all our Japanese readers out there, you'll have to wait some more.

Even with those news it is still encouraging to see that people are working towards unlocking the DSi. We are confident that other teams will jump on the bandwagon and offer the same DSi mode features. To show our support to the homebrew scene, we are going to unveil a new revamped and surprising version of the Homebrew Bounty. It will be announced in the next few hours or tomorrow.

The review of the CycloDS iEvolution will be published as soon as possible, though they haven't shipped out a sample yet. Stay tuned!


----------



## .Chris (Dec 20, 2010)

i was hoping this would be better...


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 20, 2010)

Sounds like they have been full of shit, since the start. I have lost all respect for them.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The second of those 3 features was announced officially as "coming later": DSi-enhanced rom support. It's those games that already work on the DS but when played on a DSi those should offer additional features and enhancements. But as it turns out: nobody has got anywhere near being able to run those games in DSi mode on the CycloDS iEvolution. Our inside source tells us that the team is just hoping for hackers to find a way to make it work once the card is released, but they haven't been able to go anywhere near it.


That part pisses me off. Why would you advertise that and not be able to show it? Just come out and say "we dont have DSi enhancement yet, but we are working on it."
Are they really losing that much ground to the DSTwo?

Also it better not be so damn expensive. Ive ALWAYS wanted a cycloDS but its always just been way too much for a flash cart when you can get an Acekard for 11 bucks.
They better know they cant compete with a $52 pricetag. I mean i always knew they were good but not $50 worth good. Especially the way the DSTwo is kicking ass and taking names.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 20, 2010)

People have already been saying that the SD card can't be accessed after slot 1 has been booted, so that seems to confirm that part of it at least.

DSi-enhanced games: They should have been clearer on that regard, I think; at least mentioning that as yet there's no headway but they remain hopeful.

As for DSiWare, that's not a surprise to me, as they seem to operate on a level totally separate to physical media; launching from the internal memory, so more progress on the DSi would have to be made to get close to launching them from another location.


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well that's pretty lame. I was gonna buy one, but I'm not so sure now..


----------



## science (Dec 20, 2010)

Whats the big deal? Coming later means coming later, and I have no doubt that Cyclo or some other team or some dev will get the other things working eventually. 

Calm down guys. The card is still doing the main thing it promised: DSi homebrew. I'm sure SD access will come eventually. I'm sure the card will be really good from day one.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 20, 2010)

The only thing this brings to the table that the DS2 doesn't is the cameras.

And, let's face it... the cameras are pretty shit...


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> First, for those who have already preordered the card, we have received word from a couple of resellers that the card will not ship until the second week of January. It was initially going to be shipped out mid-December but there were delays in production apparently so you will all have to be patient.
> 
> There are three new features that this card was supposedly going to offer. *DSi mode homebrew* was the one most openly advertised by the Cyclops Team and they will deliver when it comes to that, except for one little disappointment- *the SD card slot cannot be accessed by homebrew. *
> 
> ...




Check the hi lighted things, here. this sums up the Fail-ocity of the cart alone. I mean really -- It can't do ANY of the things we all expected it to. And if it is true, they are relying on the people to make DSi Mode to work, then what the fuck is the point to this card? And you TC supporters thought the SC Team was shitty for making us wait for the SNES and GBA Emu and video player. This is a joke -- promising a product that will not even, at all, do what was promised.

Cyclo DS and TC can go to hell. I am no longer interested in anything from them.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 20, 2010)

Boo! BOO!, lol. I was most looking forward to free DSiWare, as my mom won't let me get Nintendo Points cards, so I can't even buy them legitly. I really want to play AiRace. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Knew it was too good to be true.
I think I can see the SuperCard team saying, dude, why did we even try to reverse engineer this thing in the first place!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> Whats the big deal? Coming later means coming later, and I have no doubt that Cyclo or some other team or some dev will get the other things working eventually.
> 
> Calm down guys. The card is still doing the main thing it promised: DSi homebrew. I'm sure SD access will come eventually. I'm sure the card will be really good from day one.


I small the DSiware Homebrew becoming abandonware as soon as the 3DS hits the streets.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 20, 2010)

Bah. Some people will do anything for a quick buck and then leave it just as quickly. look at this sudden u-turn. anyone actually expect the whole thing to be legit? LOL


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 20, 2010)

they're digging their own grave.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll buy a dozen Acekards instead.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh, and, I'm not trying to be a fanboy here, but, for those of you who say that it'll be more powerful with the DSi CPU, just something to ponder:

The DSi has two ARM architecture processors, an ARM7 and an ARM9, the ARM9 being clocked at 133 MHz and the ARM7 being a co-processor
The iPlayer, which you could say is the predecessor to the DS2, has a 200MHz ARM9 and a 400MHz DSP, and the DS2 is more powerful than the iPlayer
As it is unknown whether or not the iEvo has a CPU, it's assumed it doesn't, which makes the DS2 more powerful than the DSi, the DS Lite, the DS Phat and the iEvo combined
[/endrant]


----------



## .Chris (Dec 20, 2010)

There goes all of the Supercard DSTwo's when this comes out....
I bet this will get bad reviews.


----------



## titen96 (Dec 20, 2010)

i glad i dont jave a dsi


----------



## Taichi24 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow this is some crappy news for those TC lovers.  Acekard2i and DSTWO still remain the best flashcarts to own.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2010)

titen2218 said:
			
		

> i glad i dont jave a dsi


Man fix your spelling


----------



## Sloshy (Dec 20, 2010)

Um... I might be wrong, but wasn't this _exactly_ what they originally said (aside from the January delay)? Why is everyone so upset about what we already knew? If you actually read their original announcement without skimming it, this is what they said in the first place (pretty much). You're all just disappointed because you had unusually high expectations for this and didn't get what you wanted.


----------



## redact (Dec 20, 2010)

"leave the cyclops team alone you biased idiot!!"

:)


----------



## titen96 (Dec 20, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> titen2218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry im on my phone using a small touchscreen keyboard


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2010)

Now I know, I will never buy this card


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 20, 2010)

Sloshy said:
			
		

> Um... I might be wrong, but wasn't this _exactly_ what they originally said (aside from the January delay)? Why is everyone so upset about what we already knew? If you actually read their original announcement without skimming it, this is what they said in the first place (pretty much). You're all just disappointed because you had unusually high expectations for this and didn't get what you wanted.



That's not the point...

You ARE right, but the point is, this was supposed to be a gateway to the future, and now that we know this brings nothing to the table except the shitty 0.3 megapixel cameras (most of us knew that already, but some didn't)... Well...


----------



## iFish (Dec 20, 2010)

You guys seem to have forgotten how the Supercard DSTWO didn't have all its features on day one.

This card needs time to grow.


----------



## deathking (Dec 20, 2010)

i was going to get a dsi xl and one of these carts
back to the good old akio , wood r4 and scds2


----------



## Marauding (Dec 20, 2010)

leave the cyclops team alone you biased idiot!!


----------



## Etalon (Dec 20, 2010)

Marauding said:
			
		

> leave the cyclops team alone you biased idiot!!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 20, 2010)

Marauding said:
			
		

> leave the cyclops team alone you biased idiot!!


Open your eyes, you biased idiot!


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

well this proves what i said about the ievolution in the other thread
the dsi mode is just unlocking the cameras and its ram 
no sd slot or dsi games or dsiware

the ram is slower than the ram of the dstwo
and what the heck is unlocking the camera going to do? camera homebrew?

and im pretty sure another flashcart team is going to take the software and implement it to their cart
meaning this is utterly useless 

well there go the cyclo fanboys


yes i am a dstwo fanboy but who gives


Spoiler



SANTA


----------



## Sloshy (Dec 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Considering how terrible the past few years have been in terms of support from the Cyclops Team,


Woah woah woah, back up there. They've been doing a wonderful job for me. It's only recently that their website has been going through some trouble. They've been releasing a lot of updates (until recently, again) and most games that I know of that didn't just come out work perfectly with no problems. They've even been working on a new awesome GUI for their carts which is worth checking out. The "past three years" argument is REALLY stretching it out; more like past three months (maybe four).


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 20, 2010)

well, i guess we shall see what this cart does out in the open, also what other flash cart companies will do as well, 

i think the best thing about this cart is dsi homebrew which hopefully the other flash teams will be able to implement into their carts, mostly the DS2 users will be able to use DSi homebrew, if it is easily ported, or can be emulated. 

for those who are fan boys of TC and iEvo, be happy that it can do DSi mode, sure you dont get the SD card, DSi rom or ware usage, also to those that said the iEvo will be better than DS2, fu, wait for the reviews and a year to see in comparison what each cart can do 

im still supporting AceKard and SuperCard, since i own their products, but in the end it goes down to what the community is willing to do for each product


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Our inside source tells us that the team is just hoping for hackers to find a way to make it work once the card is released, but they haven't been able to go anywhere near it.


that is clearly what i stated on the other thread
they are not going to do it themselves
they are providing the ingredients of the cake but they are not baking it for us ( i used cake because i was thinking of Portal)


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 20, 2010)

Sloshy said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fanboy spotted. Flamers and Trolls, man you battle stations!!!


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 20, 2010)

Seriously, this cart is gonna suck, and if we give it enough time to nurture......

Then we won't have time for our 3DS.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 20, 2010)

Damn this really sucks.  
I must say, the prospect of 3DS hacking seems even more improbable now.


----------



## modrobert (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't give up hope just yet...

TeamCyclops made me eat my hat once, regarding CycloWiz being possible to upgrade. I think they can pull this off.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Damn this really sucks.
> I must say, the prospect of 3DS hacking seems even more improbable now.


i hope thats not true 
but it probably is

and they don't even have a onboard cpu
it would've been better to combine the onboard cpu with the dsi ram to have even more enhancement to the cart 
but NOOOO they only had to go for the half-cracked dsi mode

im pretty sure they weren't going to tell us
and they were hoping for alot of people to pre-order it,
only to find out its not even close to what people were expecting


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 20, 2010)

modrobert said:
			
		

> Don't give up hope just yet...
> 
> TeamCyclops made me eat my hat once, regarding CycloWiz being possible to upgrade. I think they can pull this off.



You're probably right, but then again, they've fucked themselves up with this, I mean 3DS is round the corner, and there's nothing so special about it that warrants the ~$60 purchase price so close to the 3DS launch.


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2010)

Sloshy: I'm not just talking about end-user support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(and mercluke & marauding were joking about a comment I made on IRC btw, dont flame them)


----------



## lolzed (Dec 20, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> modrobert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DS lifespan doesn't end immediately,I give it about a year or two. They can release a new card if they want to,I mean,people don't just throw away their DS's,who knows,the card might be able to get 3DS compat.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 20, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> modrobert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only thing that can help them now is making this cheap like 20 bux (yea like thats gonna happen or is it)

now to think of it  
users of a dsphat or dslite are going to hate this product
because they wont get that extra ram that the dsi has (only thing this cart suppports)
so dsphat and dslite owners are better off with a dstwo
aren't they?
(this was meant to be a question, so answer it)


----------



## Snailface (Dec 20, 2010)

I wonder if Team Cyclops is what's causing Costello's lion to yawn? I bet it's not a coincidence.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 20, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's roaring, not yawning.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 20, 2010)

so. it's all a bunch of fluff, nothing big... -.- I had hope for this too....


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 20, 2010)

Actually, how fast the DS support last depends on how fast the uptake on the 3DS is. Take for example the gameboy micro, all nintendo endorsed accessory disappeared after the begining of 2007 (2 years after they release the micro in 2005). About the same time as the DS came on the market. Most undersold item was the damn faceplate, can't find any anywhere.


----------



## titen96 (Dec 20, 2010)

how_do_i_do_that said:
			
		

> Actually, how fast the DS support last depends on how fast the uptake on the 3DS is. Take for example the gameboy micro, all nintendo endorsed accessory disappeared after the begining of 2007 (2 years after they release the micro in 2005). About the same time as the DS came on the market. Most undersold item was the damn faceplate, can't find any anywhere.


funny i got one from a friend with 5 gba games for 15 dollars


----------



## Snailface (Dec 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think it's roaring, not yawning.



Then Costello's either angry or bored with Team Cyclops, maybe both.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 20, 2010)

Refering to actual sellers/vendors, not your friend.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 20, 2010)

Snailface said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thought it was a lion's trollface


EDIT:

Whoops... I mean... Your lion looks cool, Mr Administrator, sir.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 20, 2010)

Snailface said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was laughing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never had interest in the cyclo. :/


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 20, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



inb4


----------



## Omega_2 (Dec 20, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> *
> but in the end it goes down to what the community is willing to do for each product*


^-Someone's thinking logically.
I'm surprised the thread un-derailed itself so quickly.  Looks like I'm going to be bored after all.


----------



## Joktan (Dec 20, 2010)

Sounds like the card sucks now...haha


----------



## Snailface (Dec 20, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> squirrelman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, well . . . to be honest, I'm still really excited for DSi mode being hacked -- even if it's not to the extent we originally thought. I'll almost certainly still buy the iEVO.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 20, 2010)

I had no hopes or expectations for this card as I don't own a DSi and I see no use for any of it's "added features". Honestly the cameras are pretty lame and none of the games use the full power of its processor as most 99.9% of them have to be compatible with the DS and DSL. There's nothing you can really do with the SD card slot that can't be done with a DS and a flash card. So I guess the only real advantage, for me at least, are the 2 or 3 DSiWare games that are actually worth a crap, one of which has already been WiiWare for a while now. If I do get a new flash card it'll be either the AK 2i or the DSTWO.

Also I don't think many people care enough about the added power of DSi homebrew to make this even worth making. Seriously, how many people are out there just dying to play some DSi Homebrew?


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 20, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> I had no hopes or expectations for this card as I don't own a DSi and I see no use for any of it's "added features". Honestly the cameras are pretty lame and none of the games use the full power of its processor as most 99.9% of them have to be compatible with the DS and DSL. *There's nothing you can really do with the SD card slot that can't be done with a DS and a flash card. So I guess the only real advantage, for me at least, are the 2 or 3 DSiWare games that are actually worth a crap, one of which has already been WiiWare for a while now.* If I do get a new flash card it'll be either the AK 2i or the DSTWO.



In case you hadn't noticed, a DSi hardware limitation is that the SD card slot can't be read from once the code to start slot-1 has been executed.

And DSiWare hasn't been hacked.


----------



## haddad (Dec 20, 2010)

lol ima still get it for my unboxing and review lol


----------



## Recorderdude (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmm....I'm looking for a phrase here...what is it....oh yes.

HA HA!





Looks like the DSTWO will stay on top of the game for a little longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm sure teh cyclo is a good card too, just not the DSTWO-killer it was predicted to be.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 20, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> So I guess the only real advantage, for me at least, are the 2 or 3 DSiWare games that are actually worth a crap, one of which has already been WiiWare for a while now. If I do get a new flash card it'll be either the AK 2i or the DSTWO.



What?

A lot of DSiWare titles are brilliant.

http://dsiware.nintendolife.com/games?sort=rating

Just because you can't afford them doesn't make them bad, you know...


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 20, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> ]
> In case you hadn't noticed, a DSi hardware limitation is that the SD card slot can't be read from once the code to start slot-1 has been executed.
> 
> And DSiWare hasn't been hacked.
> ...



I can afford them fine, I don't own a DSi because I don't see the point....I refuse to pay for crap software that was slapped together in an afternoon or two. I've literally only seen 3 DSiWare titles that peaked my interest at all and I'm not going to buy a new system just for those.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 20, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> I can afford them fine, I don't own a DSi because I don't see the point....I refuse to pay for crap software that was slapped together in an afternoon or two. I've literally only seen 3 DSiWare titles that peaked my interest at all and I'm not going to buy a new system just for those.



You know: When you don't even own a DSi: Why are you posting about the quality of DSiWare or even a DSi flash linker then?


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Dec 20, 2010)

good for homebrew, bad for pirates


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 20, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> You know: When you don't even own a DSi: Why are you posting about the quality of DSiWare or even a DSi flash linker then?


If you took the time to actually read my original post you wouldn't be asking this question....anyway, yeah I don't own one but I have played DSi's many times and have tried out enough DSiWare titles to know what I like. The real question is why do you see the need to post such a useless response, I mean I see you post in almost every topic I've read...are you racing to get a ton of post counts or what?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 20, 2010)

Sloshy said:
			
		

> Um... I might be wrong, but wasn't this _exactly_ what they originally saidNo.
> http://www.cyclopsds.com/cgi-bin/cyclods/engine.pl
> It says right there that they will have SD access, when it turns out they won't.
> 
> ...


Incorrect parallel.  While the DSTwo's features weren't released at the start, they WERE in-progress and were always possible.

Here, less than half the DSi features have no progress at all, and _it's not even possible to do them with this cart_.



That's a far cry from the original impression people got, thus this clarification news post.


----------



## Taichi24 (Dec 20, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> A lot of DSiWare titles are brilliant.
> 
> http://dsiware.nintendolife.com/games?sort=rating



This user speaks the truth.  Playing Shantae: Risky's Revenge, Tetris Party Live, and Zenonia makes it worth having the system.  I did feel that Minis March Again! ended up being a waste of money once I got Mini-Land Mayhem.


----------



## Another World (Dec 20, 2010)

files running on the ismart mm/scds2 have a 50% data throughput loss from cpu-to-msd-to-slot1. i've talked to a few developers who have run test, and each confirmed this. homebrew running in dsi mode will be better, faster, and have more potential no matter how you look at it. the nand and sd slot are physically not available after anything runs in slot-1. in regards to dsi-ware, i say who cares. with everything we can already pirate, why are people so upset about having to buy a few dsi-ware titles. dsi roms will come eventually as people want this feature, i wouldn't be suprised if cyclops didn't have them working by the time the kit ships next month. 

i'm still excited for this card and others should be as well. the only problem, as i see it, is getting developers interested in coding/porting dsi homebrew. offering a $50 flash kit isn't going to be enough, its time they step up and start paying for development.

-another world


----------



## Rydian (Dec 20, 2010)

Considering each cart's going to net them about ~$20 in profit or so (guess based off of ozmodchip commenting on their RTR price), I think they should be able to find a developer or two to make something nice for $100 each to build up interest.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 20, 2010)

another one bites the dust ....


----------



## Etalon (Dec 20, 2010)

It's actually annoying to buy some DSiWare titels for a second time if you have both a DSi and a DSi XL.

Anyway, most titles are cheap. It's still cheaper to buy the *ten* best DSiWare titles than buying a CycloDSi.


----------



## Toa_235 (Dec 20, 2010)

lol
lying bastards wanted to sell as much as they can in the Tempmas season ..


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 20, 2010)

Toa_235 said:
			
		

> lol
> lying bastards wanted to sell as much as they can in the Tempmas season ..



I don't think that this is the case, as the cart production and release has already been delayed till January. I think that they just wanted to get us hyped.


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Dec 20, 2010)

DSi Homebrew could have some potential. But the way things are looking I don't know how many will be making for it. The only way this would be worth it to me is if they somehow got themselves a serious homebrew scene. I don't even have my fingers crossed though.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 20, 2010)

Not that I was planning on getting one but it supposedly doesn't work on Australian DSi either?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 20, 2010)

Why am I not surprised from this at all?  And now, there's no point of it at all because...all it does is give access to the DSi's special stuff.  RAM?  Not really needed, and if it's software-enabled, it'll hit the SCDSTWO eventually.  The cameras?  Come on.  Who doesn't have a phone with at least something of a camera?  The ONLY thing I can see the homebrew being at all useful for is, honestly, playing ones you bought from the SD card slot.  That'd be legitly useful.  

And watch the price of this by skyhigh.  They tried to garner hype over stuff they didn't have, the truth was found, and now watch em fall again.  Also cements me getting a SCDSTWO.  Unless I get a new phone that can play GBA better then it can...


----------



## Opium (Dec 20, 2010)

DSi homebrew might still be interesting if developers actually get on board. But I was already expecting no DSiware support and things like that.

Good thing expectations are cleared up regarding DSi enhanced games and DSiware. It might still be a good card, but I'm very happy with others like the DSTwo and Acekard 2i.


----------



## mjax (Dec 20, 2010)

Biased and critically negative article. To me it gives an impression of GBAtemp running a SCDS2 factory in its basement.

See how many people have cursed Team Cyclops in this entire thread after reading this article? So, the article well served its purpose?

Seriously though, does it matter if a card is released a bit later?  Look at some of the things below:

1. Homebrew bounty
2. GBAtemp T-shirts
3. Tempmas 2009 Prizes

I can't think anymore on the top of my head at the moment, but did these things happened exactly at the same time as scheduled. I hope, it's clear what I am saying though my post. Please don't be judgemental towards something which has no official words yet. Let it release and criticize it as much you want. Let's wait for its release.

After all, you sure don't want me posting things about Tempmas 2010 such as, "Participants don't be surprised if you win and don't receive your prizes because that's what happened last year, unfortunately." It will surely be against the spirit.

For the records, I personally don't like Team Cyclops' previous card for its high price and lack of support for a quite sometime. 

Please don't remove my post, I don't intend it as an offense to anyone.


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 20, 2010)

I think wintermute should ask for a sample as it will only run homebrews in dsi mode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About dsiware, why are we talking about that here ? 
TC never claimed the iEVO will run them, right ?


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

There's nothing bias here
what he is saying has been confirmed by hombrew developers and even resellers


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We have received a few new elements of* information from resellers and hackers *who have participated in the CycloDS iEvolution project


I doubt costello would post anything without confirming it first

I hope this ends the stupid fanboy war that has been going on for the past few days


----------



## Etalon (Dec 20, 2010)

mjax said:
			
		

> Please don't remove my post, I don't intend it as an offense to anyone.



If people are fearing that critical questions aren't allowed in an internet forum, then there's obviously something wrong with this forum.

I agree that Costello obviously likes DSTwo and R4i Gold CN a bit. lol.

But Costello shared some important news (like the delay of the card). Maybe it would have been better if the article would have been written from a more neutral perspective. Well, it's the internet. He can express what he's thinking about the card.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Dec 20, 2010)

lol , good i didn't preorder them, for the money i need to pay and get at january febraury lol .


----------



## perezosogato (Dec 20, 2010)

i guess, the reason why costello disappointed on the cyclods ievo is that they three features may not come for the first production 
However, the three features are the main point on this new card from cyclods team . And more, the three point has something bad on experience, we all know it is flashcard, but some features need to use official software, "DSiware ROM support.""but it would only be games that you legally downloaded from DSiware."  which means it jump from the flashcard's direction.

sum up, if cyclods team need to make some improvement , otherwise, it will be    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cyclods team should know that  promise is a man word, do not make any mistake on that ... 

sum up, if those features does not come together or the third is still same , i wont buy it either . as the price is tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hight amoun flashcard.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Dec 20, 2010)

Seriously? "Relying on hackers" to get features working? So the $50 price tag is for the potential of playing dsi mode games?

Not to mention that I doubt many developers are going to be jumping on the dsi mode homebrew thing.


----------



## mjax (Dec 20, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I have to agree with some of the finger pointing here.  This post seems unusually negative.  There's definitely bad news here, but seems like you guys took one piece of info and decided the post wasn't long enough and you guys put in a bunch of filler?  If you want to complain about delays, do you guys remember how many MONTHS the Supercard DS TWO was delayed?




Exactly my point.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 20, 2010)

mjax said:
			
		

> _*snip_



It is not just that it is delayed. I am pissed that they are relying on consumers to create a function (DSi Mode) that they promised they had as a basic, exclusive feature on their cart.

It is like if Team SC said, "Hey, we are going to make the DSTWO have GBA and faster SNES Emulators!!! AND Video player OMG"

and a week after they announced it...

"Oh, uh, sorry. we can't figure it out. You guys can have the SDK and make these things yourselves..."


THAT is what I am really pissed off about.


----------



## Another World (Dec 20, 2010)

mjax said:
			
		

> _*snip_



the problem is everyone has assumptions about what dsi mode means or would mean. i posted in the original ievo thread about what they had actually accomplished and what was yet to be unlocked. its negative in the respect that it seems to confirm speculation of those who "assumed." but most of us who knew about this card 5 months ago already knew they didn't have the nand or sd slot yet, and probably never will. the postive side to all of this, and sadly most users only want to pirate roms, is the potential for great homebrew projects. i could care less if 10 or so roms now have camera features, really. i want emulators, homebrew, and new applications that run only because of the faster cpu and extra ram.

-another world


----------



## reiragna1234 (Dec 20, 2010)

They maybe doing this for years and then  the result is not that amazing. They may get more customers if they just concentrated on updating their carts than making this shit about the camera on the DSi. I may just use my Phone's camera instead of this.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't really care if it was gonna be a DSi-unlocking flashcard or not in the first place. I'm still getting it.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 20, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Alright, I didn't really want to get into the specifics, but people are angry over probably the flimsiest statement in the entire article.
> 
> Exact quote:  "Our inside source tells us that the team is just hoping for hackers to find a way to make it work once the card is released, but they haven't been able to go anywhere near it."
> 
> ...



You and AW are right. You have a point.

I'll keep my bashing low, from now on. At least until TC confirms that these "inside sources" are true. =P

But really though, if it does not have an onboard CPU, then isn't it weaker than the DS+SCTWO combo anyways?


----------



## smf (Dec 20, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> But really though, if it does not have an onboard CPU, then isn't it weaker than the DS+SCTWO combo anyways?



How is it weaker? If you can run homebrew in DSi mode then you get more ram and a faster CPU. Plus you get access to the cameras for face tracking.
The power usage might be better & once all the other carts catch on then you won't get such a fragmented user base.

All they promised was DSi homebrew, anyone that says otherwise misread their announcement or is trying to drum up more business for the SCTWO.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 20, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> files running on the ismart mm/scds2 have a 50% data throughput loss from cpu-to-msd-to-slot1. i've talked to a few developers who have run test, and each confirmed this. homebrew running in dsi mode will be better, faster, and have more potential no matter how you look at it. the nand and sd slot are physically not available after anything runs in slot-1. in regards to dsi-ware, i say who cares. with everything we can already pirate, why are people so upset about having to buy a few dsi-ware titles. dsi roms will come eventually as people want this feature, i wouldn't be suprised if cyclops didn't have them working by the time the kit ships next month.
> 
> i'm still excited for this card and others should be as well. the only problem, as i see it, is getting developers interested in coding/porting dsi homebrew. offering a $50 flash kit isn't going to be enough, its time they step up and start paying for development.
> 
> -another world



Missed this post. Did not know that there is a 50% data loss form CPU-MSD-SLot 1....

So it would be true that GBA emulation and SNES emulation WOULD in fact be faster, and possible.

It is good to know... 

I stand corrected, then -- Willing to admit it.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 20, 2010)

Meh. Team Cyclops has been a bag of wank lately. Games not being patched, no sign of any new firmware, not even a courtesy note saying 'dont worry we'll get round to it'. Much as I value loyalty I'm seriously considering jumping ship to the SCDS2.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 20, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Meh. Team Cyclops has been a bag of wank lately. Games not being patched, no sign of any new firmware, not even a courtesy note saying 'dont worry we'll get round to it'. Much as I value loyalty I'm seriously considering jumping ship to the SCDS2.



Sorry, have to switch back to Fanboy Mode... 

You will NOT be disappointed, Blaze163 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even an Acekard will treat you better.


----------



## BassAceGold (Dec 20, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> files running on the ismart mm/scds2 have a 50% data throughput loss from cpu-to-msd-to-slot1. i've talked to a few developers who have run test, and each confirmed this. homebrew running in dsi mode will be better, faster, and have more potential no matter how you look at it. the nand and sd slot are physically not available after anything runs in slot-1. in regards to dsi-ware, i say who cares. with everything we can already pirate, why are people so upset about having to buy a few dsi-ware titles. dsi roms will come eventually as people want this feature, i wouldn't be suprised if cyclops didn't have them working by the time the kit ships next month.
> 
> i'm still excited for this card and others should be as well. the only problem, as i see it, is getting developers interested in coding/porting dsi homebrew. offering a $50 flash kit isn't going to be enough, its time they step up and start paying for development.
> 
> -another world



A constant 50% loss is not entirely true. The throughput loss only occurs when transferring large amounts of data such as a two screens worth of data. A single screen on the other hand can be updated at 60 fps and would result in a less than 50% loss. This is assuming you wait for the image to completely transfer which halts the program until the transfer is done and then continues with the rest of the code. The sdk does have the option to not wait for screen updates which diminishes most of the power loss but introduces a frame skipping type setup. In code with no screen updating there is no power loss as all the processing is done internally with no data transfers to and from the DS. Clever programming can minimize the loss using timers to split processor usage between screen updates and program execution. Once/if the Supercard Team adds multi-threading to the sdk, this should/would hopefully be less of an issue.

The only advantage that the DSi mode would have over the DSTwo would be access to the video hardware and arm 7 for audio; the performance of emulators for both setups would entirely depend on the programmers and their method of delivering the emulator (port or coded from scratch).


----------



## Cuelhu (Dec 20, 2010)

a fully hacked DSi means no need for flashcarts. Which team would want this to happen?


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 20, 2010)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Not that I was planning on getting one but it supposedly doesn't work on Australian DSi either?
> 
> I think an Australian DSi is just an EUR DSi sold in Australia.
> 
> ...



Actually, if you read one of my previous posts, the DSi has an ARM7 and an ARM9 processor, with the ARM9 running at 133MHz and the ARM7 supplementing it.

The iPlayer, which in itself is WEAKER than the DS2, has 600MHz coming from an ARM9 and a DSP, meaning the DS2 has MORE processing power.

In terms of processing power:

DS2>iPlayer>iSMM (or maybe this goes before the iPlayer, not sure)>DSi>DS Lite>DS Phat

DS2 alone >iEvo+DSi+DS Lite+DS Phat.

So... No, it will be weaker.


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2010)

to everyone who think this article biased well I merely expressed the general staff reaction when we heard the news.
This isn't bias. And you will see what I'm talking about when the homebrew bounty is unveiled.

Anyhow what did you think I was gonna do? think I should have kept all that info for myself? i shouldnt have posted the truth? how would that be any more partial than telling the truth- a series of facts? I even called people to make their own minds.

we are NOT gonna let people keep their hopes up and be disappointed when the thing comes out.


Pharaosvizier if you could read properly the source is mentioned in the FIRST sentence of the article for gods sake!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We have received a few new elements of information from resellers and hackers who have participated in the CycloDS iEvolution project and it's not looking too good unfortunately.



I think it is perfectly legitimate to be disappointed when the team promises you something awesome (DSi mode flashcart yay!) and sells it at very high price... but all you get is stuff that other carts already do... and 0.3 megapixel cameras.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 20, 2010)

To be fair I guess having the cameras enabled in Homebrew might one day pave the way for the DSi version of Pokemon Snap, make it one of those 'enhanced reality' games like the one with the ghosts, where it superimposes images of pokemon onto the display of the real world from the cameras and you try to take the best shots you can. Would take a lot of effort to create but it'd be pretty sweet. Which is why I cannot understand why Nintendo hasn't made it themselves yet. It'd even have great potential for online stuff, sharing photos and the like.


----------



## Cuelhu (Dec 20, 2010)

on their site they never stated that the DSi was fully hacked neither promised any of the features you all prizef the most. This thread just stopped that stupid hype.

But just the possibility of using the additional RAM and CPU is a really good feature. "Native" homebrew would be better than using that battery hungry DSTWO (and I own one xD)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 20, 2010)

So really, all they're giving us is ROM support to play on our DSi's, the other stuff, they're expecting hackers and what not to pick up the slack?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 20, 2010)

I think most of the people will buy it because of the homebrew but without that its just like anyother cart with normal rom support.
With that being said cyclodsi is just like any other flashcart but probably more expensive so why buy that.
So if the cyclo team whats people to buy it,they must find a way to fix the homebrew thing.


----------



## xaeroak15 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you Costello for the further information.
What ever, I only feel that the game digitalization(like dsiware) is the tendency of future because digital stuff is easy to sell and, of course encrypt. From the two relate threads i knew some details and they seemed sophisticated. Hoping the cloud breaking day...


----------



## solofrags (Dec 20, 2010)

if the user is not cracked dsi then 3ds will not be either and you all should buy the games


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just because the DSi hasn't been opened up yet doesn't mean the 3DS won't be.

And people can still buy games when running hacked systems.


----------



## tajio (Dec 20, 2010)

So what you are saying is that Supercard DSTwo still rules?


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 20, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> So what you are saying is that Supercard DSTwo still rules?



Unless TC can come up with DSi ROM support before January, and can actually give the damn users what they expected, yes.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 20, 2010)

This might not be biased, but I think everyone who agrees with this has been expecting too much from the CycloDS iEvolution.

It's true that their statements thus far haven't been entirely thruthful, but the main reason for that seems to be the design of the DSi itself. In the end, the CycloDS iEvolution is what people should have expected it to be: the next step in homebrew developement for the DSi.

People who bought a DSi did that because they thought the added possibilities involving cameras, WPA, more RAM etc. would benifit them or benifit game developers so they could make better games. A new flashcart that unlocks all those features is a major step forward, even if it can't run DSi roms.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 20, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> This might not be biased, but I think everyone who agrees with this has been expecting too much from the CycloDS iEvolution.
> 
> It's true that their statements thus far haven't been entirely thruthful, but the main reason for that seems to be the design of the DSi itself. In the end, the CycloDS iEvolution is what people should have expected it to be: the next step in homebrew developement for the DSi.
> 
> People who bought a DSi did that because they thought the added possibilities involving cameras, WPA, more RAM etc. would benifit them or benifit game developers so they could make better games. A new flashcart that unlocks all those features is a major step forward, even if it can't run DSi roms.



Although this is true, let's be honest.

Due to a hardware limitation, you can't run anything from the SD slot after you've booted a flashcart.

Which means that the only thing there is to do with the new DSi Mode is cameras.

And I've got a better camera on the phone I had in year 3.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 20, 2010)

The bad news is there is no sample card until 2011. 

So far TC only states the iEVO will be the first flash cart in the market to enable the DSI functionality, starting with homebrew applications.

The good news :  the good old Cevo is still supported since 2007, the forums should be available soon after a major breakdown and some people are working towards for unlocking the DSi... In Dave we trust  ;-)


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 20, 2010)

I think the main problem is not what the cyclo will enable us to do, but that it is far too late and far too expensive. Few people are going to buy a card due to the $50 price tag. Not many developers are going to be interested in coding homebrew for such a small userbase, which is going to shrink even further after the 3DS comes out.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 20, 2010)

You can't expect 3DS homebrew so far


----------



## Coto (Dec 20, 2010)

How sad, I was hoping to see the differences Between a Pokemón Black DS(i) mode enabled, and a P/B DS mode.

Now Cyclo did a lot of hype, but also did things that *no one could*.

So it´s 50/50 now the progress in DSi mode to me, at least.

Besides, SCDS2 still looks magical in hardware but lacks a bit in promised homebrew progress.


----------



## Rayder (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow!  I was busy yesterday and couldn't get online and all this happens.

You know, one thing about the CycloDSi is that it DOES attempt to unlock SOME DSi functionality at least.  That's more than what most flashcart companies have done with their "i" carts.  Most "i" carts only unlock the ability to play ROMs on DSi through a flashcart, in regular DS mode, not unlock any extra features of the DSi. I call these sorts of carts half-assed.  You can't really call the CycloDSi a half-assed cart like the others though.....it DOES unlock a few DSi exclusive features.  All of you guys whining and crying about what the CycloDSi can't do are just instantly dismissing what it can do, which, while not as exciting as first thought, is still fairly impressive when you consider that DSi mode has yet to be fully cracked in any useful form.

My only real concern is support.  Not necessarily support for the CycloDSi, I'm sure they will support it with updates well enough, but support for the old CycloDS is what I'm concerned about.  One would like to assume that TC will continue to support the old Cyclo too, not just the new cart.  But they haven't really been doing such a great job of that lately.  TC needs to step-up their support now, before they lose ALL their fan-base, which is rapidly drying up with every day that goes by without an update.  When a AAA game like Golden Sun works on nearly every flashcart but yours (even the cracked version doesn't work on Cyclo), you need to concern yourself with appeasing those people and fixing that game.  TC doesn't seem all that concerned with doing that.....people are jumping ship on them at an ever-increasing pace.  TC needs to do something (soon) to slow that trend or they will have no fans left to buy their new cart.  

If they can't properly support their old cart, why do they think people will believe they will properly support the new one?  At the current time, there are NO CycloDSi's out there (review copies don't really count), but there are thousands of regular CycloDS's that need an update in the hands of users now.  While launching a new cart does take a lot of resources, they can't just leave their fanbase in the dust like they have been and expect the masses to just jump on their new cart.  TC needs to prioritize a little better.   This late in the DS's life, I doubt they will sell as many of their "i" carts as they have already sold of the old one.  I believe the old one will ultimately be their primary cart that will always need support more.

The main thing is that now TC will have a "i' cart just like everyone else, not just a DSlite/phat cart, and support is what most people care about most. TC has been failing pretty badly on that front as of late.  The extra features it does bring to the table aren't quite as awesome as first thought, so its main selling point isn't as interesting as they would like to think. Which brings me back to the priorities I mentioned earlier.


----------



## naruses (Dec 20, 2010)

Atleast we get DSi Homebrew!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope it will get better with time


----------



## Nollog (Dec 20, 2010)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> good for homebrew, bad for pirates
> True dat.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see SD anywhere there, and they specifically mention roms will not play. No dsiware mentioned either.

Rayder: Maybe "half-assed" is bad wording since it isn't unlocking dsimode fully. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I agree with you though, at least they're attempting to bring out a true dsimode cart.


----------



## chechiarts (Dec 20, 2010)

now i lol at all the user that were already bashing the dstwo  at it seem the cycodsi is a waste of money team TC does it again


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 20, 2010)

lots of lies in the end...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 20, 2010)

chechiarts said:
			
		

> now i lol at all the user that were already bashing the dstwo  at it seem the cycodsi is a waste of money team TC does it again
> 
> No? Their products are good. But if anything, Team CycloDS is the Peter Molyneux of Flashcards. Lots of hype, but very little of the hype is actually true.
> 
> QUOTEI think the main problem is not what the cyclo will enable us to do, but that it is far too late and far too expensive. Few people are going to buy a card due to the $50 price tag. Not many developers are going to be interested in coding homebrew for such a small userbase, which is going to shrink even further after the 3DS comes out.



This. I was saving out to get an iEvo because I was a victim of the hype train. I stood there in the middle of the tracks with my thumb up my ass, and I just got destroyed by it. I have an XL and an Acekard 2i, so I'm in no real rush to get a more expensive card, but it's nice to know that I can save $15-$20 and get a DSTWO which has features that I actually want.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> There are three new features that this card was supposedly going to offer. *DSi mode homebrew* was the one most openly advertised by the Cyclops Team and they will deliver when it comes to that, except for one little disappointment- the SD card slot cannot be accessed by homebrew.
> Well, we'll see about that
> 
> 
> ...


It has never been claimed that the iEVO will have DSiWare ROM support. That was only a hope of a bunch of tempers. But the first USB Loader on the Wii didnt exist since the first day of Wii homebrew. That same can be applied to DSiWare ROM support.


So that's it?


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 20, 2010)

Noooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was so excited for this


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 20, 2010)

This isn't news. This is exactly what TC said on their web site. Exactly what they said in their press release. Is this article for the stupid people who just read the first line of the press release and thought there was a new magic cart. Temp should write a new article titled "Bad news the DSTWO emulators, video player, and iReader really suck." "Bad news the new DSTT firmware is a ripoff". Now I'm not going to buy one of these unless some good things develop around the card but I wish GBATEMP would give the same level of scrutiny to other cards.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 20, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what the quote says... we were expecting it because they promised something BIG that will make A LOT of us happy. And not to mention the card releasing this late... you can't help BUT think that.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

NVM


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 20, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> This isn't news. This is exactly what TC said on their web site. Exactly what they said in their press release. Is this article for the stupid people who just read the first line of the press release and thought there was a new magic cart. Temp should write a new article titled "Bad news the DSTWO emulators, video player, and iReader really suck." "Bad news the new DSTT firmware is a ripoff". Now I'm not going to buy one of these unless some good things develop around the card but I wish GBATEMP would give the same level of scrutiny to other cards.



+1 Agreed.


----------



## basf11214 (Dec 20, 2010)

I never hopped on the hype bandwagon, so it doesn't really surprise me that the cart doesn't do many of the things that people were hoping it was going to do.  I am a little disappointed (but not surprised) that it doesn't do half the things it is advertised to do.  I guess I'll stick to playing retail carts on my dsi.


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2010)

i have revised the post and stripped out anything that could make idiots complain about a bias or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hate you guys for making me do that ...


----------



## chechiarts (Dec 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> i have revised the post and stripped out anything that could make idiots complain about a bias or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Costello please answer my pm


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> i have revised the post and stripped out anything that could make idiots complain about a bias or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think that's wrong, state the truth and if some people can't handle it, than that's their problem


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 20.12.2010
> 
> Owing to shortages of one component used in manufacturing the iEVO cartridge, manufacturing has been delayed by about a month, meaning that shipments of the product will first be shipped second week January. We apologize to resellers and customers alike, however this is beyond our control.
> 
> ...


 ( http://www.cyclopsds.com/cgi-bin/cyclods/engine.pl )


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 20, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So we have

DSi mode homebrew: *Yes*
Internal SD slot support: *No*
DSi-enhanced ROM support: *in the future*
DSiWare support: *in the future (maybe)*

But as I said, USB loaders weren't developed on the first day of Wii homebrew. Patience guys, patience..


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 20, 2010)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Not that I was planning on getting one but it supposedly doesn't work on Australian DSi either?


European DSi = Australian DSi


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 20, 2010)

DSi enhanced games will indeed be ready and implemented for the release of the IEvolution. As far as DSi ware is concerned it was well known that would not be implemented. This is a very poorly written article and factually inaccurate.


----------



## impizkit (Dec 20, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> This is a very poorly written article and factually inaccurate.


I have to highly agree with this. I expect far more from gbatemp. The Cyclo Website, in there clerification post, called gbatemp out on this too.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 20, 2010)

nvm


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 20, 2010)

I think you guys are forgetting something. This article wasn't written to give out false information.

It's basically for those of us who hopped on the hype train, and fell into the hype. This is basically just confirmation for us for what we wanted, we're not getting.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

I rather take costello's word over TC

TC have clearly showed how incompetent they are
can't maintain a forum, can't maintain a website, can properly update their cart
flip flopping on features and release dates


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We quickly *amended* the news post on our website after the posting, to clarify the features list.



Don't matter how much hype fanboys put on this, most people lost interest, and by the time this cart becomes available to other people (china, japan, etc) most people would have moved on


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 20, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I rather take costello's word over TC
> 
> TC have clearly showed how incompetent they are
> can't maintain a forum, can't maintain a website, can properly update their cart
> ...


Well I wonder why Costello never called out the DSTWO for making a crap emulator that runs at 10 fps and a e Reader that doesn't work. Seemed like temp was all set to hype a really carp product in that case and many other like it so I'll take the word of TC on this one.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 20, 2010)

Plis, we get it, you absolutely hate the DSTWO. But this thread isn't about it, so drop it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 20, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Don't matter how much hype fanboys put on this, *most people lost interest*


How do you know? Are you a clairvoyant or something?


----------



## quartercast (Dec 20, 2010)

TC +1, Costello -1

however,

TC = -999
Costello = 999

Thankyou.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 20, 2010)

... They should really figure out how to play DSiware roms. Otherwise, its just the camera and not many games use DSi ware features. :/


----------



## xist (Dec 20, 2010)

To be fair, If the TeamCyclops forums were up this probably wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 21, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> To be fair, If the TeamCyclops forums were up this probably wouldn't have happened.



Yeah whats up with that?! They've been down for like a year. Maybe they are spending too much money on their WOW accounts or something...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Why am I not surprised from this at all?  And now, there's no point of it at all because...all it does is give access to the DSi's special stuff.  RAM?  Not really needed,It's not good to try to talk about programming stuff when you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I'm willing to bet that if I went through your posts, at least 75% would be complaints about the DSTwo.  Seriously, what's up with that?  You whine and bitch more than pokemon fanboys when the game won't run on their cart, and that's saying something!  Did your dog choke to death on a DSTwo or something?  You just feel the need to express how much you dislike it multiple times a day, to everybody that's already heard it, even in threads that aren't about it.

We're all tired of it.

Yes Plisk, we get it, for like the 80th time, you dislike the DSTwo, you don't need to keep reminding us.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> You know I'm willing to bet that if I went through your posts, at least 75% would be complaints about the DSTwo.  Seriously, what's up with that?  You whine and bitch more than pokemon fanboys when the game won't run on their cart, and that's saying something!  Did your dog choke to death on a DSTwo or something?  You just feel the need to express how much you dislike it multiple times a day, to everybody that's already heard it, even in threads that aren't about it.
> 
> We're all tired of it.
> 
> Yes Plisk, we get it, for like the 80th time, you dislike the DSTwo, you don't need to keep reminding us.



You're forgetting something, he has a DSTWO and likes the Supercard team.. or so he posted before a while back.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 21, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DS2 announced emulators, which only came out weeks (months, for the SNES emulator) after the cart was released.
CycloDSi announces DSi-enhanced games support, which will come out weeks after the cart is released.

Where's the difference?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> You're forgetting something, he has a DSTWO and likes the Supercard team.. or so he posted before a while back.


A black bear can tell me it's fur is white all it wants...

EDIT: Misjudged timings.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 21, 2010)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People don't want to spend $50 on a product that may see little support from the team. They want to make sure they aren't buying a piece of junk.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 21, 2010)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT: look 2 posts below, Costello felt bad so i removed his name - sorry


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> People don't want to spend $50 on a product that may see little support from the team. They want to make sure they aren't buying a piece of junk.


Here is the list of the updates for the cycloDS *since 2007* (including numerous open beta versions and many GUI improvements taken from users suggestions) :

Firmware v1.60 STABLE/Firmware vB.4 (GUI BETA)/Firmware v1.59 STABLE/Firmware vB.3 (GUI BETA)/Firmware vB.2 (GUI BETA)/Firmware vB.1 (GUI BETA)/Firmware vB.0 (GUI BETA)/Firmware v1.59 BETA 1/Firmware v1.58 STABLE/Firmware v1.58 BETA 2/Firmware v1.58 BETA 1/Firmware v1.57 STABLE/Firmware v1.57 BETA 4/Firmware v1.57 BETA 3/Firmware v1.57 BETA 2/Firmware v1.57 BETA 1/Firmware v1.56 STABLE/Firmware v1.56 BETA 7/Firmware v1.56 BETA 6/Firmware v1.56 BETA 5/Firmware v1.56 BETA 4/Firmware v1.56 BETA 3/Firmware v1.56 BETA 2/Firmware v1.56 BETA 1/Firmware v1.55 STABLE/Firmware v1.55 BETA 5/Firmware v1.55 BETA 4/Firmware v1.55 BETA 3/Firmware v1.55 BETA 2/Firmware v1.55 BETA 1/Firmware v1.54 STABLE/Firmware v1.53 STABLE/Firmware v1.51 STABLE/Firmware v1.50 STABLE/Firmware v1.41 STABLE/Firmware v1.41 BETA_1/Firmware v1.40 STABLE/Firmware v1.4 BETA_4/Firmware v1.4 BETA_3/Firmware v1.4 BETA_2/Firmware v1.4 BETA_1/Firmware v1.31 STABLE/Firmware v1.30 STABLE/Firmware v1.3 BETA_3/Firmware v1.3 BETA_2/Firmware v1.3 BETA_1/Firmware v1.22 patched/Firmware v1.22 STABLE/Firmware v1.21 STABLE/Firmware v1.20 STABLE/Firmware v1.13 STABLE/Firmware v1.12 STABLE/Firmware v1.11 STABLE/Firmware v1.10 STABLE/CycloEvoDLDI_v1.2/CycloEvoDLDI_v1.1/CycloEvoDLDI_v1.0

Stop bitchin' please !


----------



## Costello (Dec 21, 2010)

why is everyone making this about me? if opium or shaun had posted this you would have made this about him? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i just posted what our insiders told us. i'm going to post the answer now...


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 21, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> why is everyone making this about me? if opium or shaun had posted this you would have made this about him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what answer?

and im sorry my post was directed at you
i meant all in one


----------

